# Fedora Core 2 kann die Partitionierungstabelle der Festplatte nicht lesen



## Fire Phoenix (13. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation von Fedora Core 2 und zwar erhalte ich immer die Fehlermeldung, dass die Partitionierungstabelle der Festplatte nicht gelesen werden kann und ob ich die Festplatte initialisieren will was einen vollständigen Datenverlust zur Folge haben würde. Die Partitionstabelle der anderen Festplatte kann übrigens problemlos gelesen werden. Komisch ist, dass ich auf der besagten Festplatte alle anderen Betriebssysteme laufen habe, alle problemlos, darunter auch SuSE 9.0. Die Partitionen habe ich übrigens mit dem Partitionierungstool fon SuSE 9.0 erstellt.
Nun habe ich Fedora auf der anderen Festplatte installiert und anschließend versucht eine Partition der Festplatte (deren Partitionstabelle nicht gelesen werden kann) zu mounten und es hat problemlos funktioniert. Dann habe ich mir mit fdisk -l /dev/hda di ganzen Partitionen angezeigt und auch das hat funktioniert.
Nun hätte ich viel lieber eine installation auf dieser Festplatte aber während der Installation kann die Partitionstabelle nicht gelesen werden. Das selbe Problem hatte ich übrigens auch mit RedHat 9.0
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------

